# what happens if you get bit?



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

i was jus reading something and they mentioned protocals, what would mainly go into a protacol and what would happen if you were bitten, i know anti-venom is almost deff out of the equation?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

If it's your bosses fault then you get him to pay you off and make up a story for everyone else to believe


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

haha:whip: show that boss : victory:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

serpentkid100 said:


> i was jus reading something and they mentioned protocals, what would mainly go into a protacol and what would happen if you were bitten, i know anti-venom is almost deff out of the equation?


From what I understand, one would write their own personal bite protocols based on the following:

1. Most effective emergency treatment for the species they've been bitten by.
2. Most effective long term treatment for the species they've been bitten by.
3. Preferred personal treatment for the species (i.e. "No fasciotomy")

A written protocol would be the sort of thing you'd ensure was taken with you if you'd been bitten by a non-native species so that you didn't wind up being treated as though you'd been bitten by an Adder...


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the ones I have made say the common and scientific name of the snake, venom average quantities, what the venoms are made up of ie neurotoxins cyotoxins ect.

Plan of action for treatment, and most importantly two numbers for Liverpool school of tropical medicine, one for office hours one for out of office hours, the number for London poisons unit. Also a couple of proffesers (sp) numbers that specialise in it and the Antivenom code and manufacturers address and phone number.

In the event of a bite depending on what snake it was I might wrap my arm in a pressure bandage I might not, I would get straight to hospital taking the protocal papers with me. I think thats the most important bit, get to hospital asap with the paper work no messing about.

Hopefully they will never be needed but better safe than sorry.


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

yer hopefully never needed


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

reticulatus said:


> If it's your bosses fault then you get him to pay you off and make up a story for everyone else to believe


 :whistling2:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> If it's your bosses fault then you get him to pay you off and make up a story for everyone else to believe


:whistling2: subtle Dan:lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

barrym said:


> :whistling2: subtle Dan:lol2:


yeh as a brick in the face:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

protocol? here you call 9-11 and tell them what nailed you. oh, and you may want to lock up the snake too!:lol2:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:lol2: yea lock the snake up you dont want the whole medical team walking through the door and getting nailed themselves :rotfl:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

reticulatus said:


> If it's your bosses fault then you get him to pay you off and make up a story for everyone else to believe


 
And if it's an employee ya just burry him/her in back garden and then make up a story for everyone to beleave like he has gone on a field trip :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

lol, or that he's just gone to check the meter. then after 7 days, "mummy, wheres dad?" "checking the meter dear!"


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

SuperTed said:


> :lol2: yea lock the snake up you dont want the whole medical team walking through the door and getting nailed themselves :rotfl:


haha:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## cat_hendry (Jun 21, 2007)

But surely its not your fault if you thought it would be funny.......


----------



## cat_hendry (Jun 21, 2007)

Sorry... should've quoted this first....

Originally Posted by *reticulatus*  
_If it's your bosses fault then you get him to pay you off and make up a story for everyone else to believe _


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

brian said:


> And if it's an employee ya just burry him/her in back garden and then make up a story for everyone to beleave like he has gone on a field trip :whistling2::whistling2:


 
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a black mamba....i'd have a cigarette.......probably be quitting that day for good...


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

reticulatus, subtle NOT, if u wanna have a go pm me and do it to my face


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Leptophis, sorry but i have no idea what you mean? Would you care to elaborate?


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

you put your hand or other bodily part near the snake .. snake opens mouth whilst traveling towards you at a great speed .
snake then latches on and pumps you full of venom :lol2:

you then start a thread holy sh*t i,ve just been tagged in the rfuk dwa section .
we all wait to see if its gona have a happy ending 

sorry couldn't resisit that one 


rick


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

Rick said:


> you put your hand or other bodily part near the snake .. snake opens mouth whilst traveling towards you at a great speed .
> snake then latches on and pumps you full of venom :lol2:
> 
> you then start a thread holy sh*t i,ve just been tagged in the rfuk dwa section .
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:
bet you get the most views!!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

wished i'd had a camera when my big emmy nailed me...looked like a murder scene here. by the way what gets blood out of a carpet? i'd hate for a cop to come by someday.....they'd want to check my storage room...:whistling2:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Blood is very hard to get out the carpet!! If you bleed all over it then it'll just look like a red carpet!!:rotfl:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

bradhollands999 said:


> Blood is very hard to get out the carpet!! If you bleed all over it then it'll just look like a red carpet!!:rotfl:


 
:lol2::lol2:...it's brown now!:whistling2:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Club soda apparently gets blood stains out. ask OJ.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

a blood stains orange after you wash it 3 or 4 times in a tub but thats normal aint it Norman?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

:lol2::lol2: hey!!...i was the victim here!!:lol2::lol2: well, all they have to do is check it...it's my DNA.....i'm sure of it!!


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

> all they have to do is check it...it's my DNA.....i'm sure
> of it!!

My twin brother? oh he's out checking the meter:rotfl:


----------



## alandkell (Nov 17, 2007)

*one thing*



HABU said:


> wished i'd had a camera when my big emmy nailed me...looked like a murder scene here. by the way what gets blood out of a carpet? i'd hate for a cop to come by someday.....they'd want to check my storage room...:whistling2:


 
the only thing to get blood completely out of a carpet(apparently) is blood fresh and washing up liquid so those of you that have disposed of their partners in some unsavoury way, (there you go!).


----------

